# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет >  Гостевые файлообменники и фотохостинги.

## Sanych

Сюда пишем адреса файлообменников и фотохостингов по гостю.
Тема будет не большая конечно, но пусть будет. Вдруг кто-то новый хороший найдёт. Пишите максимальный размер и скорость скачивания если известно.

Вот первый от меня файлообменник [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Макс размер 50 метров. Есть возможность просмотреть список загруженных файлов.

----------


## Pasha_49

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] - файлобменник
На сервер можно загружать файлы объемом до 100 Мб. Файлы хранятся в течение 30 дней с момента последнего скачивания. Скорость ~50kb/s. Докачка не поддерживается.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] - файлобменник
объем: до 2000 Мб. Срок хранения файла: 60 дней. Скорость ~40kb/s при бесплатной регистрции(качаю в 2 потока по 20). Без регистрации 10 kb/s. Докачка поддерживается.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] - фотохостинг
Max. 1.5Mb. JPG PNG BMP GIF

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] - фотохостинг
Max. 2.0Mb. JPG PNG BMP GIF

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] - фотохостинг
Max. 1.5Mb. JPG PNG BMP GIF

----------


## Banderlogen

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] - сервис хранения изображений. Зарегестрированным - 4 Мб, гостям - 1 Мб.

----------


## fIzdrin

не сюда немного
кто знает бесплатные файлообменники ,можно до 50 мб,чтобы по внешке не в беларуси могли скачать

----------


## BiZ111

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] - бесплатный, отличный  Любимый

А если ты имел ввиду "гостевой", то нужно пробовать. Залей по 1 мб на все файлообменники и прогони его с россиянином и(или) другим иностранцем.
Очень часто ввиду скудных условий, все гостевые лавочки только для белорусов, а иногда и для БайФлаевских ip

----------


## fIzdrin

я пробовал [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] ,[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]  не кактит.
еще вопрос,если у него комп не скачивает и не проигрывает прикрепленные по почте mp3 файлы,чего там не хватает(на компе)

----------


## BiZ111

Тут масса причин. От проблем с его браузером (какая-нибудь beta-версия), до проблем с почтой.
Если звук воспроизводится непосредственно на самой странице почты, то вполне возможно установлен старый или не установлен вовсе Flash-плагин для браузера.
Последнию версию его всегда можно скачать с официального сайта [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]. Может драйвера кривые, не понимают этот вид mp3, такое тоже бывает. Или *проигрыватель* не распазнаёт  - Сменить/переустановить внимательно.

Попробуйте прикреплять mp3, помещённые в RAR или другие архивы. Он скачает-распаует-послушает.

Файлообменник где-то был у меня, ровно на 50 мб., без ограничений скорости в любое время суток, но ссылку я опубликовал на, нерабочем в данный момент, форуме. Как заработает - посмотрю - скажу

----------


## BiZ111

Хорошая скорость на [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

вот только как там заливать файлы не понятно

----------


## AKON

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]  или [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

